# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  EarthBox planting

## DogMan635

EARTHBOXES, The web link below has a video detailing what I have written here below if you just want to just watch the video. EarthBoxes are also sold at Walmart I'm told. you can plate about anything and set up an auto water feeder. The Box is about 3'-foot long 1-foot wide and 1'foot deep. The Box has a water overflow hole near the top. The Box has a plastic insert that rests inside the box about 2"-inches from the bottom.  Place soil on top of hard plastic with a small pattern of holes to let the water go up into the soil from the bottom. Now once all the above is completed your ready to plant seeds. Here you place a plastic cover over the top pushing holes through the cover as you plant seeds. Fertilizer is placed in the center of the soil on top. As the water fills the bottom reaching up yo touch the fertilizer and seeds for growth.

http://www.earthboxstore.com/
earthbox.jpg


\

----------


## DogMan635

> EARTHBOXES, The web link below has a video detailing what I have written here below if you just want to just watch the video. EarthBoxes are also sold at Walmart I'm told. you can plate about anything and set up an auto water feeder. The Box is about 3'-foot long 1-foot wide and 1'foot deep. The Box has a water overflow hole near the top. The Box has a plastic insert that rests inside the box about 2"-inches from the bottom.  Place soil on top of hard plastic with a small pattern of holes to let the water go up into the soil from the bottom. Now once all the above is completed your ready to plant seeds. Here you place a plastic cover over the top pushing holes through the cover as you plant seeds. Fertilizer is placed in the center of the soil on top. As the water fills the bottom reaching up yo touch the fertilizer and seeds for growth.
> 
> http://www.earthboxstore.com/
> 
> 
> \


My wife and I enjoy our EarthBoxes for both Butterflies Plants and a wide verity of vegetables. On the end of the track basket that the Eartbox set on you can run a metal loop tubing and fix a net or twin holding up a tall plant like tomatoes. Love them and easy water fill tube on each box which you can manually or set up for automatic water feeding. Comes in many Colors.

----------


## madmax

I just started looking at those.  Perfect for FL 2 season gardening. Not to mention NC summer veggie garden and winter FL garden.  I need to try these out this year.

----------


## chiggersngrits

I got my mom the Home Depot version called city pickers for mothers day. They have rollers on them and set about two feet off the ground. She planted tomatoes in one and zucchini and squash in the other.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

For whatever reasons, probably my own fault, I have never had good luck with container planting for vegetables.  They always get leggy and dry out quickly.  Perhaps the watering from below would solve that problem.

Alan

----------


## DogMan635

Madmax

On the site, I posted the show year-round growing of plants here is a link to that subject matter.  http://www.earthboxstore.com/schedule.asp

what I like is a sie tube you input water by hand or automatically will refill on a timer. They are very portable as we have some on rollers. I'm not sure but believe you can also find them now at WalMart.

----------


## DogMan635

Good point Alen, 

YES, When my wife introduced them to me I kept an open mind and was truly impressed with the creativity of the BOX Creation. Inside the bottom of the box is open and a plastic fits into the bottom about 2-inches from the bottom. The tube on one corner permits adding water into the lower part and then fills to the exit hole. The water pulls the roots down along with the fertilizer into the soil where it all works. The sun pulls water up onto the cover plastic for a like guardhouse for the plant.

----------


## DogMan635

chiggersngrits,

Did you review the video on the link above? Click and then on page pan down the page to watch a video. short about 5-mins.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Yes I watched it. I am going over for dinner tomorrow so I'll get an update.

----------


## crashdive123

I've been using Earth Boxes for over 10 years.  Love em.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Good so far. Deer ate the top of one of the tomato plants so my brother put some fencing and them.

----------


## DogMan635

> Good so far. Deer ate the top of one of the tomato plants so my brother put some fencing and them.


Good point as once they are in the EarthBox which is about 1-foot High and 1-foot wide and 3-foot long. The Box can be placed on a table out of the way of Deer and other wildlife. You can also get auto water feeders that go down the tubes, thereby keeping water levels level. A plastic cover to cut down on growing weeds and best of all they come in a wide range of colors. You can add rollers and poles on the side to keep plants lifted up.

----------

